# Plant ID Please



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Wondering if someone can get me a positive ID on this plant if yall would be so kind, I'll prob have a few more coming up for post soon










Thanks in advance!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

mac japan red with a ?


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

They all were supposed to be the same species


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

drewsuf82 said:


> They all were supposed to be the same species


ya 1 species, rotala macrandra japan red...


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> ya 1 species, rotala macrandra japan red...


Well if that's what it is, then it will go good for my plans that I have going tonight


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

remember I'm ? could be a ludwigia as well looking at the leaves, CA will tell ya though hopefully


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

If the plant had more leaves, it would be easier. Definitely a Ludwigia species, maybe even repens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like some beat up _Ammannia gracilis _.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

well I think I'm gonna move it over to my emersed bin and see what happens


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well ill grow it emersed for a while and see if I can't bring it back to life and then post again with new growth in a few weeks


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Ammannia is the frist thing that came to mind. Mostly because the thick stems and the fact that it easily loses it lower leaves when conditions are suboptimal. The exact species, hard to say from this picture...


----------

